# Nostalgia: What was the highest surge you ever completed a trip on?



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ok to include the actual distance and payout. Me: 6.7 about 15 miles.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

% wise was 650%. Very short ride tho.

Picked up a very young couple from a concert/rave. Woman was wearing nothing but underwear. She gets in and shivers "It'ssssss ssssooooo ccccccoooooold!"

I imagine she threatened the boyfriend with no sex if he tried to wait out the surge!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, my longest/highest surge rides have always been ladies at bar closing. They probably just want to get the hell home and away from all the drunk idiots that are bothering them.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> % wise was 650%. Very short ride tho.
> 
> Picked up a very young couple from a concert/rave. Woman was wearing nothing but underwear. She gets in and shivers "It'ssssss ssssooooo ccccccoooooold!"
> 
> I imagine she threatened the boyfriend with no sex if he tried to wait out the surge!


did you crank up the a/c


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

8.2x and 700%.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

4.7 in LV...i avoid traffic hell event let outs tho.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> 4.7 in LV...i avoid traffic hell event let outs tho.





kdyrpr said:


> Ok to include the actual distance and payout. Me: 6.7 about 15 miles.


11x on 2017 New Years.


----------

